# Raw/BARF diet



## k9Cracker

Does anyone feed their maltese raw food? I read on here of some of you home-cooking their meals, but any raw feeders? 

Mandi was getting fed Wellness CORE, and just before she died I had ordered this dehyrated raw food for her to try from 'The Honest Kitchen.' That way I could slowly introduce raw things to her (that isn't happening now though, :smcry: )

If you do feed raw, what do you give them. I think chicken wings and things are so big to give them? Can you cut chicken wings (pshh shows how much I know )?


----------



## lovesophie

I'm really interested in feeding real raw food (not prepackaged raw) to my fluff butts, but I keep putting it off, LOL. Right now, my fluffs absolutely love the diet they're on, which consists of Primal Raw (Duck and Lamb) for breakfast and Stella & Chewy's Freeze-Dried Raw (Lamb and Beef) for dinner. I also feed them scrambled eggs a couple of times a week, which they love. They get fresh veggies and fruits on a daily basis, too. 

I want to start feeding them real raw (raw meaty bones and everything), but I have to admit, the whole sanitary/hygienic issue makes me a little nervous. Right now, I fork-feed my kids their prepackaged raw and I make sure I thoroughly wipe their mouths after they eat. It is a lot of work, but I'm the biggest germ-a-phobe there is, and the last thing I'd want is for my family or me to get sick from a food-borne pathogen. With all that said, I firmly believe that raw is the way to go for my precious fluffs, so I'm willing to put up with the hassles and the extra expenses that come with feeding raw. 

Anyway, I recently joined a couple of groups on Yahoo! called RAW-lite and sfraw, which are both a wealth of information for those of use interested in this diet. You should join, too!


----------



## Toby's Mom

I was feeding a raw diet to Toby. He was eating NW-Naturals for about four months; I started it in January and fed it to him until April.

I stopped feeding it for a variety of reasons. First of all, he lost so much weight while on it. Because there are basically no carbs in this type of diet, he needed to eat a substantial amount of the food to maintain his weight. In order to do that, the cost was astronomical for a 6 lbs dog! But the thing that really caused me to stop feeding the food was the fact that I saw no improvement in Toby. He has always been pretty healthy and I have always fed him the best type of dry kibble possible. So when I didn't see any type of improvement in his coat, health, or physical being, I decided to just go back to the dry food. I can also say that I don't miss having to make sure everything is sanitary and making sure that I have thawed his food out the day before. 

Hope this helps some.


----------



## k9Cracker

Thanks! I think I am definetely going to look more into it, and the next dog I get is going straight on it. 

I really liked the dehydrated stuff, because all you have to do is add water, and it forms like an oatmeal textured food. It is nutritionaly 'complete' so you don't have to add any additional things to it, but...I want to. lol At least meaty bones for their teeth I guess, and I think it would be a safe 'home base' while I learn more about raw and raw feeding. 
Here is the link for it...
http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/products/force.shtml

I think I need to learn more about actual nutrition, and how adding different things changes the aspecs of the diet, so that I could actually be trusted to create a well balanced 'meal' for a dog. I have a lot of reading to do.  

I don't know how much of a difference it would have made with Mandi either, since she was on CORE, which is based off a raw diet. I did notice a difference when I switched her to CORE though. Mostly her hair grew so fast! When she was on other brands, I could get away without shaving her for at least 4 months, and on CORE I had to shave her every other month! :smheat: phew. lol


----------



## Fleury's Mom

Fleury is on a raw diet, and her coat is absolutely amazing. It's important that you know the company that you are buying it from and consulting with a vet who is has knowledge about the raw diet. For example, I give Oma's and Vermont Raw. Vermont Raw actually uses local farms, and has a record of their process. Both use organic and humanely grown meats. Also, you should definitely get it frozen from the store you trust. What I do, I don't know if this helps, is to get it defrosted kind of soft and then divide them into 1/4 cup Glad containers and freeze them. Hence, I only have to defrost one small container at a time (it's important to do in fridge). After she eats, I use HOT water and soap to wash her bowl and every week run the bowl in the dish washer. I also use diluted bleach around her eating area. With Fleury, I consulted with her vet and canine nutritionist from Tufts regarding the raw and adding any needed supplements to her diet. For example, I alternate between her homecooked meal and raw diet. It's kind of time consuming, but I felt it was worth it to me because I didn't have to worry about recalled food. I don't know if this helps.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Which Honest Kitchen meals have you been using? I tried 3 on Shoni--Embark, Thrive and Force. Thrive was the closest to being actually eaten, but only for a few days. I wish it wasn't so GREEN. The green color on his beard is icky! I tried them alone made with boiling water (I was not wanting it to be raw), and with various things added.


----------



## MaryH

I fed raw for about a year. Coats and nails grew like crazy. Healthwise there was no change as I had healthy dogs before, during, and after the raw diet.

I used (and would recommend) the Sojourner Farms European Mix, a dry oatmeal blend, added water, raw meat, ground fresh raw veggies. There is always a risk when feeding raw meat because of bacteria that would otherwise get killed off in the cooking process. I chose not to depend on anyone other than myself for insuring that I was not putting my dogs at risk and therefore ground my own meat after soaking it in a grapefruit seed extract/water mix, killing off any surface bacteria. I don't care who the butcher is or what a food processing company might say -- when it comes to raw meat I trust only myself.

Honestly, feeding raw was extremely time consuming and extremely expensive. I gave it a full year and found no tangible cost/benefit advantage to continuing to feed raw.


----------



## k9Cracker

I know it is a lot of work, and that is why I thought I would start out with this dehyradted stuff, just because it is so easy!  Mandi only tried a sample of it, and then I bought it online, but she never got the chance to eat it.  (It is still unopened at my house) She wasn't crazy about the sample, but she never was really excited about food, and I figured it would grow on her .


----------



## wooflife

Hi everyone, 

I have tried - NW naturals, Honest Kitchen, and Stella and Chewy's. They love NW Naturals but it's a pain to thaw. They did not like Honest Kitchen, I don't think it had enough meat and was the consistency of oatmeal. 

Stella and Chewy's - they loved the freeze dried raw and the frozen raw food, I am also a big supporter of this company because of their food safety practices. They employ the same cutting edge food safety systems that my company (meat packing) uses to make sure that the meat in their food is safe.

My recomendation if you choose to feed raw is to stick with Stella and Chewy's. 

Leslie


----------



## villemo

QUOTE (k9Cracker @ Jun 24 2008, 06:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595841


> If you do feed raw, what do you give them. I think chicken wings and things are so big to give them? Can you cut chicken wings (pshh shows how much I know  )?[/B]


chicken wings, thighs and necks are perfect! steini & fairy love them... 
Lamb ribs are their "size" too  

hey, they are doggies and have good teeth - it´s a big fun for them to chew and for me to watch them :biggrin:


----------



## edwardsupandy

For those who think about feeding raw food, please take your time to read this site!

http://www.secondchanceranch.org/rawindex.htm

I dropped off the idea of BARF after reading the site. I just didn't want to take the risk. Btw, my babies have wonderful shiny coat. I cook for them and also give them Orijen dog food from time to time.

You can see my post titled The result of homemade cooked dog food or in the maltese pics section titled Hanzo and Kenzo shiny and healthy coat


----------



## myfairlacy

I've been feeding Nature's Variety raw for 2 years now with great results. I will never ever go back to kibble.. A raw diet is the VERY best diet that you can feed your dog. The only dogs that are at risk with a raw diet are immunosuppressed dogs...dogs are carnivores and were meant to eat raw meat. Their digestive systems are very similar to ours in many ways but so different as well...they were designed to handle bacteria in raw meat, whereas humans are not. Also, because raw diets do NOT contain carbs, you actually have to feed them LESS (not more..). Carbs (veggies, fruits, grains) are mostly fillers...carnivores do not digest them well. When a diet is primarily meat, bones, and organs the dog is receiving all nutrients it needs..you feed less because more is absorbed instead of pooped out. So many dog owners are switching to raw because they are realizing the great benefits and realizing that it is what a dog was designed to eat.


----------



## tamizami

Mine didn't like Honest Kitchen either. I used to feed them Stella and Chewy's freeze dried (less messy than frozen/thawed) - they loved it and so did I. But after we found out they have high bile acids, their nutritionist said no more raw. So now I cook.


----------



## Toby's Mom

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jul 2 2008, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599909


> Also, because raw diets do NOT contain carbs, you actually have to feed them LESS (not more..).[/B]


I know I have already given my opinion on this topic, but I have to disagree regarding this statement--this was not the case for us. 

Like I said in my earlier post, Toby was on the RAW diet for three months and lost a pound; he went from 6 to 5 pounds. When I spoke to my vet about it, she said that many vets recommend the RAW diet for overweight dogs because there are no carbs--it is similar to the South Beach Diet/Atkins Diet. My vet suggested that if I want to continue feeding him the RAW diet, to up the amount. Which was fine, however, the cost went to almost triple the amount --for a 6 pound dog! Like I said, it wasn't worth because I saw no improvement. 

However, I do agree that RAW, in many cases, is probably a better choice than some dog foods. 

That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## myfairlacy

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 2 2008, 11:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599931


> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jul 2 2008, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599909





> Also, because raw diets do NOT contain carbs, you actually have to feed them LESS (not more..).[/B]


I know I have already given my opinion on this topic, but I have to disagree regarding this statement--this was not the case for us. 

Like I said in my earlier post, Toby was on the RAW diet for three months and lost a pound; he went from 6 to 5 pounds. When I spoke to my vet about it, she said that many vets recommend the RAW diet for overweight dogs because there are no carbs--it is similar to the South Beach Diet/Atkins Diet. My vet suggested that if I want to continue feeding him the RAW diet, to up the amount. Which was fine, however, the cost went to almost triple the amount --for a 6 pound dog! Like I said, it wasn't worth because I saw no improvement. 

However, I do agree that RAW, in many cases, is probably a better choice than some dog foods. 

That's just my 2 cents. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Dogs fed a raw diet are very lean dogs. Most dogs fed raw stay at a very healthy weight. Many people look at Lacy and think she is too thin, when it reality she is at a very healthy weight. Most Americans are used to seeing a little excess weight on their dogs. I'm not saying this was the case with your dog...just something i've observed a lot with others, and a conversation topic I've had with a few other raw-feeders. It is important to remember that just like people, dogs are individuals as well...metabolisms can vary, food preferences vary, etc. so it is possible that Toby has a very high metabolism when it comes to processing proteins and fats.


----------



## Toby's Mom

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jul 3 2008, 11:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600430


> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 2 2008, 11:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599931





> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jul 2 2008, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599909





> Also, because raw diets do NOT contain carbs, you actually have to feed them LESS (not more..).[/B]


I know I have already given my opinion on this topic, but I have to disagree regarding this statement--this was not the case for us. 

Like I said in my earlier post, Toby was on the RAW diet for three months and lost a pound; he went from 6 to 5 pounds. When I spoke to my vet about it, she said that many vets recommend the RAW diet for overweight dogs because there are no carbs--it is similar to the South Beach Diet/Atkins Diet. My vet suggested that if I want to continue feeding him the RAW diet, to up the amount. Which was fine, however, the cost went to almost triple the amount --for a 6 pound dog! Like I said, it wasn't worth because I saw no improvement. 

However, I do agree that RAW, in many cases, is probably a better choice than some dog foods. 

That's just my 2 cents. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Dogs fed a raw diet are very lean dogs. Most dogs fed raw stay at a very healthy weight. Many people look at Lacy and think she is too thin, when it reality she is at a very healthy weight. Most Americans are used to seeing a little excess weight on their dogs. I'm not saying this was the case with your dog...just something i've observed a lot with others, and a conversation topic I've had with a few other raw-feeders. It is important to remember that just like people, dogs are individuals as well...metabolisms can vary, food preferences vary, etc. so it is possible that Toby has a very high metabolism when it comes to processing proteins and fats.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I agree, however, Toby was at his ideal weight when he started the RAW diet and lost a pound and as you know, a pound on these guys is quite a bit. So maybe he does have a high metabolism. However, my pocketbook, couldn't afford his high metabolism. LOL

If you don't mind me asking, how many dogs do you have? I calculated it out and to feed Toby the RAW diet, it was going to cost about $60 a month! That is excessive, in my opinion for a dog that 1.) didn't need it and 2.) I saw no improvement in him.

I'm not condemning the RAW diet, but it just didn't work in my case. I try to do the best by my dogs and I thought maybe this was an avenue we could explore, but in the end it didn't pay off for us. However, I wouldn't be opposed to recommending the RAW diet to someone if I thought if may be beneficial to them.

I really did like the idea of the RAW diet, so I was disappointed when I saw no improvement.


----------



## Hound

Hello there,

I'm new to the forum but I've been feeding raw for a while. The premade stuff is very expensive. I'd never be able to feed my house of hounds on it. It is also more bones and veggies then meat.

I feed prey model, its nice and simple. Meaty part handed to dog and that is it. Some bone, some organ meat. You average 2-3% of the dogs body weight or for a toy more like 3-4% while they are young. If they get to slim add more. If they get to fat cut down a bit. For a tiny toy dog you are talking around 4-6oz of food a day. 

You want more meat then bone. Boneless meats such as beef, pork, and cuts of lamb. Chicken is a good place for easy to eat bones but wings and necks are bony. I'd stick to thighs and breasts myself with the occasional drumstick. I don't even give the cats wings very often, to little meat. I toss in some organ meat once a week or so and that is it. The longest part about feeding is hacking apart the chicken and that is only because I have a house of dogs and cats to feed, it still takes me less then 15 minutes to break down and dish out everyones meals.

No veggies, no carbs, I don't supplement because I get venison and grass fed beef. If I did it'd be some fish oil now and then.


----------



## myfairlacy

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 4 2008, 12:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600441


> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jul 3 2008, 11:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600430





> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 2 2008, 11:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599931





> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jul 2 2008, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599909





> Also, because raw diets do NOT contain carbs, you actually have to feed them LESS (not more..).[/B]


I know I have already given my opinion on this topic, but I have to disagree regarding this statement--this was not the case for us. 

Like I said in my earlier post, Toby was on the RAW diet for three months and lost a pound; he went from 6 to 5 pounds. When I spoke to my vet about it, she said that many vets recommend the RAW diet for overweight dogs because there are no carbs--it is similar to the South Beach Diet/Atkins Diet. My vet suggested that if I want to continue feeding him the RAW diet, to up the amount. Which was fine, however, the cost went to almost triple the amount --for a 6 pound dog! Like I said, it wasn't worth because I saw no improvement. 

However, I do agree that RAW, in many cases, is probably a better choice than some dog foods. 

That's just my 2 cents. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Dogs fed a raw diet are very lean dogs. Most dogs fed raw stay at a very healthy weight. Many people look at Lacy and think she is too thin, when it reality she is at a very healthy weight. Most Americans are used to seeing a little excess weight on their dogs. I'm not saying this was the case with your dog...just something i've observed a lot with others, and a conversation topic I've had with a few other raw-feeders. It is important to remember that just like people, dogs are individuals as well...metabolisms can vary, food preferences vary, etc. so it is possible that Toby has a very high metabolism when it comes to processing proteins and fats.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I agree, however, Toby was at his ideal weight when he started the RAW diet and lost a pound and as you know, a pound on these guys is quite a bit. So maybe he does have a high metabolism. However, my pocketbook, couldn't afford his high metabolism. LOL

If you don't mind me asking, how many dogs do you have? I calculated it out and to feed Toby the RAW diet, it was going to cost about $60 a month! That is excessive, in my opinion for a dog that 1.) didn't need it and 2.) I saw no improvement in him.

I'm not condemning the RAW diet, but it just didn't work in my case. I try to do the best by my dogs and I thought maybe this was an avenue we could explore, but in the end it didn't pay off for us. However, I wouldn't be opposed to recommending the RAW diet to someone if I thought if may be beneficial to them.

I really did like the idea of the RAW diet, so I was disappointed when I saw no improvement.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I feed two Yorkies and two Persian Cats. One of my cats I feed one raw medallion in morning and canned in the evening though. My other cat gets three rabbit medallions a day (she has allergies). Rylie (6.5lb yorkie) gets three medallions a day, and Lacy (8lb yorkie) gets 4 medallions a day. So that is 11 medallions a day for my crew at about an average of 30cents each for $3.30 per day and about $100 a month. It is expensive..sometimes I wish I'd just go prey model as the pre-made is so expensive. But I've gotten great results with it, especially with my cat with allergies.

I just cannot even describe the amazing difference...she ate different kibbles and canned foods for 7 years of her life and one would work for a while and then her allergies would act up again....she had almost no hair for years, sores all over her body, and threw up every day. I finally switched her to raw, and she looks amazing. She has thick, long hair again and no sores, no itchiness and very rarely throws up anymore. It has made a world of difference with her.

And Lacy has been on it for two years and is a healthy, active girl. Her coat looks better than it did two years before...she doesn't have the genetics for the right coat and it grows slowly but it really improved on the raw diet with fish oil added. Rylie just started a couple months ago and his hair is growing like a weed and the color of the new hair growth looks better and just so much healthier than the ends.


----------

